# Forum Titles - Talk Bubble Colors



## JohnPaul (May 9, 2022)

Most of the talk bubbles to the left of Forum titles are yellow for me.  However, several (including this forum) are very light blue.  Is there a significance?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 9, 2022)

the yellow bubbles indicate new activity since your last visit.

the blue bubbles indicate no new activity since your last visit.


----------

